# Peacock water conditions



## leighch (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have read that peacock cichlids prefer the water to have little or no water flow, I have a aqua one canister filter running which doesnt give a large amount of water flow, but I also have a second internal filter running to keep the tank that little bit extra clean, and am finding it had to keep the water flow to a level that doesnt make it seem as though it is to much for the peacocks. The internal filter also has an air hose that makes bubbles and I'm finding that the fish seem to be drawn to the bubbles and it almost seems as though they are "playing" in the bubbles. I was just wandering how important the little to no water flow is and if it will effect the health of the fish, or as I've heard that this is more for the breeding stages of the fish?

Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Peacocks have no problem with water movement as long as it does not blow them around the tank. Your filter hose should not make bubbles so I would troubleshoot that with the filter manual.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have A LOT of current in all my peacock tanks. Just to give you an idea on one 75g tank I have a FX5 and a Aquatop Cf500uv.


----------



## leighch (Mar 8, 2013)

the internal filter I have has various connections that connect to the outgoing flow, like a connection for a spray bar and a general water flow one but also one that connects an air hose that adds extra oxygen flow which causes some bubbling. they seemed fine with the current but seem to be more active and swim more of the tank when the current is lower.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

leighch said:


> the internal filter I have has various connections that connect to the outgoing flow, like a connection for a spray bar and a general water flow one but also one that connects an air hose that adds extra oxygen flow which causes some bubbling. they seemed fine with the current but seem to be more active and swim more of the tank when the current is lower.


What size tank do you have? What specific filters are you using and what is the GPH of these filters?


----------



## leighch (Mar 8, 2013)

the tank is a 4foot x 2foot x 2foot, I have a Aqua One 700 canister filter that pumps 700l/h running as well as an Aqua One Internal filter that pumps 960l/h.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

leighch said:


> the tank is a 4foot x 2foot x 2foot, I have a Aqua One 700 canister filter that pumps 700l/h running as well as an Aqua One Internal filter that pumps 960l/h.


So that is 440gph total. That is at zero head with no media and just the pump. So in reality you turnover, as far as GPH, is roughly half of that depending on the media. So lets just round that up to 250gph. So as far as current goes that is only 3.5 times per hour. I have over 12 times turnover per hour in GPH on a 75g which houses peacocks. So you are fine. :thumb:


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

The misinformation you got about water flow for peacocks would probably be true if said about angels, but not any rift lake africans I can think of.


----------



## leighch (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks guys been a great help


----------

